# صلاة من أجل محبة أعضاء المنتدى لبعضهم البعض



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*صلاة مرسلة من الحبيب "استفانوس" من أجل محبة أعضاء المنتدى لبعضهم البعض

الهي الحبيب
 ناتي اليك ونحن في عوز
 ناتي اليك ولقد حارت قوانا
 على ان نرضيك كما يجب
 نعم يارب نحن من جعل اكليل الشوك على راسك
 بل نحن من صلبناك
 وهذا كله وانت تصلي وتقول اغفر لهم ياابتي لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون
 الهي وربي ونخلصي
 اتي اليك بدموع 
 طالبا منك 
 ان تعيد ما هدمه ابليس من علاقاتنا نحن اعضاء جسدك
 نعم يارب انت من صليت لنكون واحد كما انت والاب واحد
 اصلي بركب قلبي ان تهب لنا محبتك وتجعلها حياة يومية فينا ونغفر لبعض هفواتنا لكي يخزى ابليس واعوانه
 اعد يارب هذه الهكلية واجعلنا نواة بين يداك لكي نزلزل مملكة الشيطان
 علمنا ان نكون اصغر الجميع وخدام الاخرين
 بل بالحري 
 اخفنيني ايها السيد الرب وراء صليبك واظهر انت في كل جلال بهاءك
 ياسيدي هبني ان اكون تلك البذرة التي تموت من اجل الاخرين
 واجعل مني شمعة تذوب لكي تنير للغير خلاصك العجيب
 وانني امامك وامام اخي صوت صارخ
 اصلي ان كانت خدمتي في هذا المنتدى هي لمجدي 
 فلتكن يارب  فاعلا لتقويم يدي 
 اما ان كانت لمجدك فقط فااعطمي ان اخدمك بكل قوة ومحبة وحكمة لكي اعلن انك السيد والرب 
 الهي الحبيب
 ارفع صلاتي لاجل اخي صوت صارخ
 انت يارب العارف بقلبه وكم هو يحبك
 اصلي باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع
 ان تعطيه الغلبة والنصرة على كل قوات العدو
 وارفع هامته الى فوق
 ويسحق باسمك كل اعداءه, تحت قدميه يسحقون
 الهي الحبيب
 بارك حياته وحياة اسرته وهب لهذا البيت الامان والسلام واجعل روحك يرفرف بداخله
 رش بالماء المقدس على كل هذا البيت واجعل منه كنيسة ترفع القدايس لمجد اسمك
 الهي الحبيب

 اصلي من اجل منتدى الكنيسة التي هي كنيستي وبيتي وفيه يجتمع اخوتي ونعلن لكل العالم انك انت الرب صانعنا
 هب لنا ان نحب بعضا كما انت احببتنا واسلمت نفسك لاجلنا
 اه
 اه
 اه
 ياسيد كم تتوق نفسي
 ان ارى اخوتي هذا الجسد الذي افتديته بجسدك على عود الصليب
 شعلة واحدة
 قوة واحدة وقلب واحد
 اصلي يارب ان تجمعنا على محبتك وتحصرنا في جنبك المطعون لكيما نعرف كم انت احببتنا فتتولد فينا محبتك فنكون كما تريد ان نكون
 بارك يارب كل من يدخل هذا المنتدى ولا تدعه كما دخل يخرج بل اعطه البركة والبصيرة ويسلم قلبه لك
 اصلي لاجل ادارة المنتدى وخاصة الاخ المحبوب روك
 انت يارب تعرف تعبه وسهراه على الخدمة
كلل يارب خدمته بالنجاح
 ليكون كل شي لمجد اسمك
 اصلي هذا كله ليس باستحقاق فيا بل باستحقاق من مات وقام لكي يعطينا الحياة الابدية, شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح, لك به مع روحك القدوس كل مجد الى الابد الابدين امين
 امين







*


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

آميــــن

آميـــن

آميــــن



رااااائــــــع جــــدا


شــــــــــــــــكرا


وأم النـــــور معـــااكــــم
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اميـــــن 
صلاه رائعه نابعه من القلب 
شكرا ليك وشكرا لاخونا استفانوس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 نوفمبر 2009)

امين يارب

فعلا صلاة جميلة جدا وكلامها حلو اوي رغم انها ارتجالية بس بجد جميلة اوي

ميرسي للاخ استفانوس لصلاته عنا وميرسي ليك صوت صارخ لانك وصلت الصلاة لينا

ونسأل ربنا انه بسمع مننا كلنا علشان يتمجد اسمه وسطينا

امين​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*صلاة رائعة 
امين يا رب تقبل 

كيرياليسون 

الرب يبارك في حضرتك والاخ استيفانوس​*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رومية الأصحاح 12 العدد 
5 هَكَذَا نَحْنُ الْكَثِيرِينَ: جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ وَأَعْضَاءٌ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لِلآخَرِ. 

 غلاطية الأصحاح 3 العدد 28 
لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.

بطرس 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 10 
لِيَكُنْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِحَسَبِ مَا أَخَذَ مَوْهِبَةً َمدخي بِهَا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً، كَوُكَلاَءَ صَالِحِينَ عَلَى نِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمُتَنَوِّعَةِ.

يوحنا الأصحاح 13 العدد 34 
وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً.

رومية الأصحاح 12 العدد 10
 وَادِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِالْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ مُقَدِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً فِي الْكَرَامَةِ*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*



ياسيدي هبني ان اكون تلك البذرة التي تموت من اجل الاخرين
واجعل مني شمعة تذوب لكي تنير للغير خلاصك العجيب

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين

صرة طيبة اتمنى من الرب ان يقبلها منا 
شكرا لك وللاخ استيفانوس 
ليبارككم الرب يسوع *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاساً يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجاً يَرِنُّ.

 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلَسْتُ شَيْئاً.

 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئاً.

 الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ.

 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّوء.

 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ.

وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَداً. *


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الرائعة صوت صارخ

وارجو ان تكون بمثابة

خير والهام ومحبة للجميع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## استفانوس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*[q-bible] 
ما احلى ان يسكن الاخوة معا هناك امر الله بالبركة
[/q-bible]*​


----------



## fight the devil (25 نوفمبر 2009)

أمين
اقبلنا يارب واقبل هذه الصلوه من اجل اسمك يارب


شكرا على الصلاه وربنا يباركك يا اخ استفانوس


----------



## استفانوس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

هب يارب الحكمة والسلام والنعمة 
اصلي بان تهدأ النفوس انت اخفي الكل وراء صليبك لاتجعل الصبح يشرق والنفوس تعبانة هانحن بين يديك انت يارب ضمد جروحنا
اسلمتك يارب النفس والمشاعر والكيان
 تعال يارب هب لنا ان لانسمع غير صوتك المحب الذي يدعونا للمحبة ومغفرة كل من اساء اليناواساءنا  له
 ارجوك يارب رش بالماء المقدس على كل المشاعر التي شرخها ابليس 
 عد واشفي جروح مشاعرنا
 انت من بصق عليك وجلدت مع انك لم تفعل شيئا ولم يكن في فمك غشا
 علمنا يارب ان نتشبه بك
 علمنا ان نكون ناظرين الى رئيس الايمان ومكمله سوع المسيح
 هب لهذه العائلة المقدسة السلام الذي يفوق كل عقل
اعطها من عندك الحكمة يامن تملك كل كنوز الحكمة لكي تسحق ابليس تحت اقدامه اليوم وتعلن انك
فاديها  وواهب لها الحياة الابدية
باسم المسيح علمنا وصياك
لاانحفظها فقط بل نعيشها
فنكون كما علمتنا  ان نصلي قائلين 
أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. 
لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. 
خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم. 
*وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.* 
ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. 
بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.​


----------



## أَمَة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ارحمنا يا الله بعظيم رحمتك
انظر الى ضعفنا 
وارفع يدك لترد عنا هجمات ابليس
لأننا بدونك ضعفاء وبك وحدك نستعين
لأنك وحدك رب القوات وليس لنا في الضيقات معين سواك.

نجنا من الشرير
ثبنا بك 
لا تتركنا لأخطائنا
بل
فرح قلوبنا بمحبتنا لك ولبعضنا البعض
لأنك انت وحدك المحب والمحبة

آميـــــــــــــن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*نعم يا سيد
أشرق بنورك فى القلوب

علمنا كيف نكون محبين لك
وليس فقط لعطاياك

أعطنا أن نحبك فى الأخرين
وليس لأجل مجد وجاه

اعطنا أن نكون صادقين فى محبتنا
وليس بالهتاف والشعارات

أعطنا أن نحيا حياة حقيقية فيك
دون أن نتركك لأجل محبة ذاتنا

علمنا أن نكون ثابتين فى محبتنا لبعضنا البعض
لنكون أبناء حقيقيين لك

لك كل المجد إلى الأبد
آميـــــــن ​*


----------



## استفانوس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

:ray::​


----------



## DODY2010 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

امين ربنا يباركك المنتدي وكل العاملين فيه


----------

